# '1500+ dolphins off Pembrokeshire coast'



## Sunspots (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow!  Just seen this on the telly.  Anybody ever been lucky enough to have seen any dolphins? 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/4150502.stm


----------



## JTG (Aug 15, 2005)

They're getting ready to leave the planet I expect.

I've seen whales before, never dolphins.


----------



## nadia (Aug 15, 2005)

only off the west coast of ireland


----------



## easy g (Aug 15, 2005)

been on holiday down there a few times...near Marloe and Skomer, beautiful area already rich in wildflife 

never saw dolphins though


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 15, 2005)

Marine experts said it was "massively unusual" - a technical term no doubt. Sounds spectacular.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 15, 2005)

I've seen a Porpoise in the Thames at Greenwich.


----------



## kea (Aug 15, 2005)

wow!!!!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 15, 2005)

My sister saw one in North Devon last week!


----------



## Loki (Aug 15, 2005)

There was a dolphin that hung around in the sea by a pub in Portland for a few days last year. It was fun for the locals, who got into the sea and played with it. We think it came from France.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> There was a dolphin that hung around in the sea by a pub in Portland for a few days last year. It was fun for the locals, who got into the sea and played with it. We think it came from France.



How do you know it came from France.  Did it squeal in French?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 15, 2005)

Didn't think dolphins were that unusual... I saw a couple playing in the water when I spent a night camping down near Munt last year. Also saw a couple of seals playing in the water right at the bottom of the cliffs near the youth hostel at Strumble Head (think that's the name), blissfully safe from the gawking human above.

As a non-local, west Wales is amazing.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 15, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Didn't think dolphins were that unusual...



I think, in this case, it's the sheer number seen swimming together that's unusual.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 15, 2005)

Oooh, I hope they stick around. We're going to pembrokeshire for a holiday in a few weeks!


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 15, 2005)

saw a pod (love that word) of dolphins just offshore in dingle bay. even saw baby ones doing silly jumps to annoy their parents. was absolutely beautiful thing to see


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 15, 2005)

wow! I'm going down that way in a couple of weeks...Gonna go dolphin spotting!


----------



## Loki (Aug 15, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> How do you know it came from France.  Did it squeal in French?


erm, because it's rather more likely than the dolphin coming from Indonesia. France is a tad closer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> erm, because it's rather more likely than the dolphin coming from Indonesia. France is a tad closer.




Maybe it was Irish.  Maybe Fungie's been busy the last few years and took his family on holiday


----------



## Loki (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, blow me. I didn't know Ireland have dolphins but apparantly they do, in the thousands.

http://www.whales-dolphins-ireland.com/dolphins_ireland.htm







_Cute oirish dolphins_


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Well, blow me. I didn't know Ireland have dolphins but apparantly they do, in the thousands.
> 
> http://www.whales-dolphins-ireland.com/dolphins_ireland.htm
> 
> ...




See.  Would much rather have Irish dolphins than French dolphins.  Irish ones have much better accents


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 15, 2005)

We saw a dolphin when we went on a boat trip in turkey  
I have an incredible pic but hubby wont let me upload it


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 15, 2005)

Got your tits out?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 15, 2005)

hahaha OF THE DOLPHIN   . *whispers* It was nude though, well worth seeing


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Aug 16, 2005)

Just saw this on the news, it's ace! Maybe they're having some kind of dolphin celtic folk festival or summat?


----------



## Callie (Aug 16, 2005)

Porpoises are fairly common round the coast of Wales I thought? Dolphins too. 
Cardigan Bay is quite famous for their presence 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/mid/sites/wildlife/pages/dolphins.shtml

Cant remember exactly how you tell the difference between dolphins and porpoisesalthough I think its something to do with their dorsal fins, and porpoises tend to be shorter.

I saw a dead porpoise washed up on the beach in Aberystwyth but also saw them happily swimming in the sea


----------



## Callie (Aug 16, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I've seen a Porpoise in the Thames at Greenwich.




http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3921611.stm

 (sorry, I know its the Wales forum  )


----------



## BrixiSteve (Aug 30, 2005)

Didn't an earthquake happen somewhere in the world just a few days after? Think a theres a link?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 30, 2005)

IUsed to see them quite regularly when I lived in Aberystwyth


----------



## wrysmile (Aug 30, 2005)

A boat I was diving with in Belize last year was heading along when this pod of playful dolphins just started jumping up and out of the water right in front of the bow... there must have been a dozen of them. Ok, so it's not 1,500 - but I got to see them from a metre away, could even see the different patterns on their skin. They stayed around for 20 mins. Amazing!!
I've also seen them heaps of times in Australia, but never that close.


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

Tnn


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 29, 2006)

I will keep a look out for dolphins, whales, and other large aquatic objects, when I am in the mumbles come September.  

Not a million mile from Pembrokeshire.


----------



## Eager Beaver (Aug 14, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I will keep a look out for dolphins, whales, and other large aquatic objects, when I am in the mumbles come September.
> 
> Not a million mile from Pembrokeshire.



yeah, but the ocean currents that support the marine ecosystem off pembokeshire differ greatly to the mumbles. 

i doubt you will see them off the mumbles, West Coast is where they are at, there is a Dolphin in St Bride's Bay, and pods of 40+ have been sighted within 250 yards of shore over the past 2 years.

I see them everyday, thats why i am here.


----------



## Eager Beaver (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Wow!  Just seen this on the telly.  Anybody ever been lucky enough to have seen any dolphins?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/4150502.stm



Yep, all summer long.


----------



## Eager Beaver (Aug 14, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I've seen a Porpoise in the Thames at Greenwich.



so have i...it was dead.


----------



## Snorkelboy (Aug 14, 2006)

Eager Beaver said:
			
		

> yeah, but the ocean currents that support the marine ecosystem off pembokeshire differ greatly to the mumbles.
> 
> i doubt you will see them off the mumbles, West Coast is where they are at, there is a Dolphin in St Bride's Bay, and pods of 40+ have been sighted within 250 yards of shore over the past 2 years.
> 
> I see them everyday, thats why i am here.



There's plenty of porpoise round this way.  I regularly watch them off limeslade, just round the corner from Mumbles.  I Haven't seen dolphin off the shore yet - but people do.  I've seen them from boat off South Gower.

Though to be fair, you do get more down your way.

Went snorkelling down your way yesterday actually (near Dinas Fawr) - got close to a lovely trigger fish (and plenty of other stuff).  Didn't see the dolphin , but my mate was telling me about watching it from the pub in BroadHaven.

Edit: actually it was near Dinas FACH - the cove is called Porthmynawyd


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 14, 2006)

That is SO


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 15, 2006)

There is a rigid inflatable I think its called gower coat explorer or something like that where youcan go out round the gower, you would be more likely to seethe porpoises from a boat round the headland towards rhosilli/oxwich etc I reckon

Were going to St Davids on thursday, the speedboat round ramsey island is usuallygood for spotting seals atthis time of year


----------



## Snorkelboy (Aug 15, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> There is a rigid inflatable I think its called gower coat explorer or something like that where youcan go out round the gower, you would be more likely to seethe porpoises from a boat round the headland towards rhosilli/oxwich etc I reckon
> 
> Were going to St Davids on thursday, the speedboat round ramsey island is usuallygood for spotting seals atthis time of year



From the work I've been involved in the hotspots for porpoise are:

Mumbles Head
Port Eynon Head
Burry Holms
Worms Head

Mumbles head is a really good one as it's quick to get to and they are very often there feeding on the Mixen

Pretty much any rocky point on South Gower that'll have a tidal race is pretty good though.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 15, 2006)

i seen em off the coast of Dinas Head (between Fishgaurd and Newport) when out kayaking last year, they are incredibly scarey creatures if your sitting in a boat only 15cm out of the water and they come up to "play"


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> i seen em off the coast of Dinas Head (between Fishgaurd and Newport) when out kayaking last year, they are incredibly scarey creatures if your sitting in a boat only 15cm out of the water and they come up to "play"



scarey! scarey   they're loooooooooooooovvvvverrrrrleeeeeeeeeee mun  

and u was well lucky


----------



## nwnm (Aug 16, 2006)

see - reviving these old threads works out ok some times. Now where's that old Forward Wales thread gone..... <relax I is joking >


----------



## Moggy (Aug 16, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Oooh, I hope they stick around. We're going to pembrokeshire for a holiday in a few weeks!



You lot planning on going out on a boat when you're down here?

To be honest, the few times i've been out over the years i've never seen any, although i'd be exillerated (sp?) to see dolphins again - the last time was when i swam with a massive school of them in the wild in a secluded reef in the red sea when i was about 14.

Might even see if i can go out there in the next few days actually...

EDIT: Whoops, just realised this thread is somewhat old


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 16, 2006)

If you are dont bother with the slow boats....
Go on the rigid inflatables, its a fantastic experience


----------



## Snorkelboy (Aug 16, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> If you are dont bother with the slow boats....
> Go on the rigid inflatables, its a fantastic experience



Ribs are great fun, but if you're going for wildlife watching a slower boat is better.

Kayacs are great for close encounters, but you lose your spotting ability quite a lot by being so close to the surface.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 16, 2006)

Snorkelboy said:
			
		

> Kayacs are great for close encounters, but you lose your spotting ability quite a lot by being so close to the surface.



that and scary when they start playfully knocking your kayak


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

*Mahoosive Tuna now!*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_west/5298710.stm






found by 3 lads in Bury Port 



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> The tuna was recovered by three teenagers from a mud bank near the harbour town last Thursday.
> 
> Marine biologists at Swansea University say it was a bigeye tuna - usually found warmer waters in open oceans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 31, 2006)

.

oops wrong thread


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> WHere I understand, the best sushi chefs are to be found



no nicking our exotic fishies u lot! ya hear


----------



## Crispy (Aug 31, 2006)

Great, now my lame attempt to edit out my lame joke looks even more lame now you've quoted it


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

haha, and ddraig, im sure that aint no dolphin


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Great, now my lame attempt to edit out my lame joke looks even more lame now you've quoted it


i've had 2 cuppas so am super fast today


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> haha, and ddraig, im sure that aint no dolphin



read it! (the bold bit) it's a blydi tuna mun


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

hmmm a likely storey


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Any dolphin sitings round the mumbles?

I'll be keeping an eye out for them next week anyway.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 31, 2006)

I've never understood why we don't have Great White Sharks off our coastline ?

We seem to have the perfect conditions for them to live


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

its still too cold for them here isnt it?
i mean they have started to appear off cornwall but that is alot warmer than the coasts of wales.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 31, 2006)

They like the cold water

You get them off the coast of Alaska

Plus you have the gulf stream as well, which warms the water up, and brings much of their prey to these coasts.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_white


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> They like the cold water
> 
> You get them off the coast of Alaska
> 
> ...



Might still be lucky then If I keep my eyes peeled next week.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

hrmm, im gonna have to be carefull next time im swimming down the sea in penarth, dont wanna get eaten by a great white,.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> hrmm, im gonna have to be carefull next time im swimming down the sea in penarth, dont wanna get eaten by a great white,.



I find the sea scary, period. Still like looking at it for ages though


----------



## Snorkelboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Get some binoculars.  Head out to Limeslade (if you don't know it ask for the Castellamarre restaurant which is on the headland which makes the Western arm of the bay) It's walkable from Mumbles.

You've then got the choice of going round the back of the restaurant and Coastguard station (Tutt Head), going to the end of the Eastern Arm of the Bay, or best of all walking 10 mins East on the coastal path until the path climbs steeply, as it reaches the brow of a little hill and makes a turn there's some railings.  Sit on the other side of them.

Scan with your eyes and only use the binoculars once you've seen them.  Theyre usually arounf the tidal race (which appears as a big strip of water that looks rougher than the rest of the sea).  If you're in Limeslade it's slightly to your right, if you're on the coastal path it's to your left.

If the sea is choppy don't bother, you'll never see them unless they're right under your nose.

BTW - that guy in the tuna pic is a mate of mine - lovely bloke and sure knows his stuff.

(This si for porpoise mind, not dolphin - unless you're very very lucky)


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

swim dolphins swim......


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

Snorkelboy said:
			
		

> <snip>
> (This si for porpoise mind, not dolphin - unless you're very very lucky)



what porpoise?
<gets coat>


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Snorkelboy said:
			
		

> Get some binoculars.  Head out to Limeslade (if you don't know it ask for the Castellamarre restaurant which is on the headland which makes the Western arm of the bay) It's walkable from Mumbles.
> 
> You've then got the choice of going round the back of the restaurant and Coastguard station (Tutt Head), going to the end of the Eastern Arm of the Bay, or best of all walking 10 mins East on the coastal path until the path climbs steeply, as it reaches the brow of a little hill and makes a turn there's some railings.  Sit on the other side of them.
> 
> ...




I know exactly where you mean  

Can you put in a good word for me? seeing as you're so in with the dolphins, I was hoping they'd come up close and go 'clickety clackety' at me in person.

Acorrding to Ian Brown dolphins were monkeys which went back to the sea, but it's been a few million years since we chatted up close and personal, so a go between would be great to reintroduce us like.

If you don't believe me I have evidence in these here lyrics....



"So I'm caught in the middle, you're next to me
I swim with the fishes, you come from the sea
The dolphins were monkeys, that didn't like the land
Walked back to the water, went back from the sand
The dolphins were monkeys, that didn't like the land
Should I be walking the beach, and I'll be holding your hand

Yeah"



Nostradamus eat your heart out


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

for everything a reason munkee 
u shall be reunited i'm sure


----------

